# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Перепрошивка принтера

## Ramin

Как перепрошить принтер, у меня samsung scx-4833fr. Можно как-то своими силами это сделать или лучше в сервис обратиться,если сервис, то какой поближе к м. Царицыно? И во сколько мне все это может обойтись? Заранее благодарю.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Как перепрошить принтер, у меня samsung scx-4833fr. Можно как-то своими силами это сделать или лучше в сервис обратиться,если сервис, то какой поближе к м. Царицыно? И во сколько мне все это может обойтись? Заранее благодарю.


Если нет опыта в подобных делах, лучше доверить перепрошивку принтера специалистам, хотя в сети имеется необходимое программное обеспечение, подробные инструкции, и прошивки (либо генераторы прошивок). При неудаче собственноручной перепрошивки, платить придется вдвойне. Перепрошивка SAMSUNG ML-2160 обошлась в 1500 р.

----------

Ramin (02.10.2013), rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Игорь Летучев

Если не умеете, лучше не лезть.Не пожалейте 1000 рублей, прошивку вам поменять только раз и надо будет. Иначе действительно потратите в итоге вдвое больше...(Заправка сервис южный округ обслуживает точно).

----------

Ramin (02.10.2013), rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## unityworld2014

> Если не умеете, лучше не лезть.Не пожалейте 1000 рублей, прошивку вам поменять только раз и надо будет. Иначе действительно потратите в итоге вдвое больше...(Заправка сервис южный округ обслуживает точно).


Че? А не легче самому научиться, и если бурануть что-то, то левый картридж впихнуть кому-то (таким ребятам, если быть точнее). Тогда имеем 2 плюса:
1) Научились прошивать
2) Потратили намного меньше той 1000 рублей

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## gobhack

> Че? А не легче самому научиться, и если бурануть что-то, то левый картридж впихнуть кому-то (таким ребятам, если быть точнее). Тогда имеем 2 плюса:
> 1) Научились прошивать
> 2) Потратили намного меньше той 1000 рублей


причем тут картридж? чип на картридже используется только для определения уровня тонера, перепрошивка идет самого принтера. А далее по пунктам:
1) В самом процессе перепрошивки нет ничего сложного, главное подобрать нужную микропрограмму, чуть ошибся-на выходе кирпич. И элепиздричество может преподнести подарок, по теории вероятности вроде небольшой шанс, но у меня 1 телефон так в кирпич превратился, хотя перепрошивкой устройств я на постоянке не занимаюсь. Если человек не знает за что браться-лучше отдать в сервис, там все сделают, поднятие скилла прошивки того не стоит.
2) Убить можно целиком принтер ценой в несколько десятков тысяч. Скупой платит дважды.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## pearlofrup

Добрый день Как Вы знаете, принтер вреден для окружающих своими парами чернил. Как долго можно находиться возле работающего принтера?

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## gobhack

> Добрый день Как Вы знаете, принтер вреден для окружающих своими парами чернил. Как долго можно находиться возле работающего принтера?


смотря какие чернила и смотря какая вентиляция. тут - http://www.signgallery.ru/?p=1554 подробнее о видах чернил и их воздействии

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## ajax

Привет, народ. 
Недавно попал на трудний вопрос, пришел к знакомому, поправил седьмую винду и не
 проверив принтер, ушел. Он звонит через час, принтер не работает, ладно говорю, утром приду - поправлю.
Пришел, тут то и начались танцы с саблями...

Принтер HP LaserJet M1132MFP - комби со сканером. При включении мышкин курсор становится похож на значок CDROM и винда впадает в кому, блокнот открывается пару минут. В Contr.Panel/Dev&Printers появляется значок принтера, но без свойств, теста печати, не живой. Ворд также нового принтера не видит. Подключал к другим компам с win7 home/pro, кабель менял - эффект=0.
Думаю, что покривело внутреннее ПЗУ принтера, изображающее из себя CDROM с драйверами.
И вопрос: может кто уже победил такое явление? Поделитесь опытом :)

---------- Post added at 04:38 ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 ----------

Да, "трудность" собственно в том, что на меня упала тень подозрений в порче принтера, лишь факт, что принтер мной даже не включался, успокаивает. Слегка :)

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------

